# When adding fuel...



## swinchen (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi All,

When adding fuel (lump or briquette) is it best to put raw fuel on the existing coals, or should I run them through a chimney first?   Does it differ for lump and briquette?


Thanks!

p.s. I got my smokin' pro up and running... currently seasoning the cast iron grill grates.

Sam


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 7, 2007)

*I just add it to the fire.  They will light and burn in*

no time. I use lump charcoal which burns faster so I have to do this frequently.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought a cheapo bag of Match-Light to season the grates.  I use my lump for food only.

Start the lump in a chimney.  Add more to the the coals before it burns out in the smoker.  No need to keep using the chimney.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2007)

Swinchen...

Lump charcoal can be added to the existing fire....
Briquettes need to be run through the chimney before adding....
Wood coals can be added from a separate fire....

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------

